# Help! Strawberry runners



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

A co-worker brought me a bunch of strawberry runners into the office today - unfortunately, few of the runners have existing roots on them. How can I get these baby plants to root? 

Strawberry plants are almost impossible to find in stores around here so these are treasures.

Rhnea


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i saw an article that had a cake pan with string running the length of it (it must of been tied underneath--in rows and it said to rest the runners in there and keep it watered and they will root. thanks for the reminder--i've been sitting here trying to remember what else i needed to do tonight. hope you can understand this.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

While I would try to root them, since they are cut off I think they will die before taking root. They need nourishment from the mother plant to get established.

Anyone else have similar thoughts?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> While I would try to root them, since they are cut off I think they will die before taking root. They need nourishment from the mother plant to get established.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts?


I agree. I did a search for rooting in water and found a couple of people experimenting but no results. I tried some in water last year but had to leave and they dried up so I don't think that was a valid test.

Is there any way your benefactor could let some root and then give them to you? You can fill a small pot with soil and clip the runner on top; they'll root quickly.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

While leaving them attached to the runners, pin them down onto a damp loose potting soil. Use a 3" or larger pot. Place each pot in a clear plastic bag. They should root. A dab of rooting compound at the base may help but probably not needed.

Martin


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

We are all in agreement that they probably won't make it - I was hoping for a miracle since I've been looking for strawberry plants for 2 years.

I'm reminded too, that I need to send my seed payment to Martin. (age related decline has zapped my memory)

Rhnea


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Since you can't get plants in local stores why not simply order some?
http://www.millernurseries.com/cart.php?m=search_results&search=strawberries


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I intend to order a bunch and sell them, asparagus plants and bulk seed out of my office at the conservation district. It is getting harder to find bulk seed too. I figure that if I have that problem, then other folks are too.

Rhnea


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Paquebot said:


> While leaving them attached to the runners, pin them down onto a damp loose potting soil. Use a 3" or larger pot. Place each pot in a clear plastic bag. They should root. A dab of rooting compound at the base may help but probably not needed.
> 
> Martin


This is what I would try...You might also use potting soil in a tray or shallow box - fill with potting soil, dampen, lay the runners on the top of the soil and cover the whole thing with plastic. Damp - not soggy. See what happens.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> This is what I would try...You might also use potting soil in a tray or shallow box - fill with potting soil, dampen, lay the runners on the top of the soil and cover the whole thing with plastic. Damp - not soggy. See what happens.


How long before you can replant them?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been growing strawberries for years. The runners will root little plants even in sawdust or woodchips, while still attached. The important thing is to leave them resting on top, without disturbing, or to guarantee, just follow the other tips and suggestions  Many years ago, I read about the 20-year strawberry patch. How it was done, new strawberry plants were planted in one long row, follow the regular direction of clipping off runners & blooms 1st year. The following year, you have strongly rooted plants that bear lots of strawberries and produce plenty of runners. The directions continued... Your runners are directed on either side of your one row (then you have three rows, eventually). When the center row is old and needs taken out, you remove it, direct runners into it, and so on... I have a lot of runners I will be allowing to root this year. I didn't follow the directions exactly since I moved! I took my strawberries with me


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have always waited until the runner turns brown, to give the new strawberry the maximum nutrients before separation.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well the ones i stuck in water did root--i'm gonna keep them it it for awhile onger and but them in the ground


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained! I propagate via putting many different things in water. Rule of thumb is usually soft stemmed and new growth. I'd say a strawberry baby plant attached to a runner classifies  However, it lacks the nutrients from the parent plant. The "Strawberries Forever Patch" I gave the directions for? I'd snip the runners & blooms off the 1st year, if you want them to strongly establish. I don't know anyone but us homesteaders who sell all kinds of plants "out of normal time-frames" They are shipped in the Spring. Most of us, who have strawberries, should have new plants now or very soon. Mine will be ready by next month or so. I've decided to put out pots for the baby plants to root in (easier to then move where I want them).


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Hanging baskets of strawberries will have little plants hanging out with roots on them so the plant can root in the air, it doesn't have to have soil for the rooting process. 

Do you have an old fish tank? You MIGHT get them to root if you cut a small hole in a piece of styrofoam and float them on the top of the water. Put liquid plant food in the water and keep the air running to oxygenate the water. Let the plant hang down into the water a little. IF it roots, you'll see the roots hanging out the bottom of the styrofoam within a few days.


Another idea...
Is the runner stem still attached? If it is, put the end of the stem in a glass of water with plant food in it. The stem MIGHT continue to feed the little plant so it can root.


----------

